# Starting Salary



## kaydlady (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello, can anyone help me with starting salary. I am interviewing with a couple of places now in NC. 1 in Greensboro and 2 in Durham. And I have 3 years experience as a coder. 1 year coding Labs and 2 years Cardiology coding. I don't know the specialties of the positions interviewing for yet. Where do I begin as far as desired salary?


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello,

I would start first with the salary survey on aapc's website for your area to get a general idea of what the salaries are, there is also salarywizard.com.

Good luck,






kaydlady said:


> Hello, can anyone help me with starting salary. I am interviewing with a couple of places now in NC. 1 in Greensboro and 2 in Durham. And I have 3 years experience as a coder. 1 year coding Labs and 2 years Cardiology coding. I don't know the specialties of the positions interviewing for yet. Where do I begin as far as desired salary?


----------



## Claired62 (Sep 17, 2021)

Based on AAPC starting medical biller salary for fill time is $17/hr


----------

